# How to separate 2pc of a rod.



## Lilivas (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone. Please, let me know, how to separate 2pc rod that was glued into 1pc. The glue is most likely cement. Is it possible?
Thank you.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very carefully use a heat gun (or even better a hair dryer) to heat up the ferrule. Gently try to wiggle it apart. May take a few times of heating it and moving it around, but the heat should soften up the adhesive enough to get it apart.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*yep*

give a little heat...AND TAKE YOUR TIME..... heat too much; too fast and you risk damaging the furrurle........... nice and slow...heat..wiggle...little more heat.wiggle....heat....wiggle.....


----------



## Lilivas (May 7, 2007)

*Separate 2pc rod.*



Lilivas said:


> Hi everyone. I bought 2pc graphite rod which was glued together.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

If it was purchased already glued up it is possible that epoxy was intentionally used to bond it together. If so it will be very difficult to separate.

Oh the other hand the rod buildier may have gotten sloppy and allowed some finish from the ferrule reinforcing wrap to seep into the unit. If that is the case and not too much finish leached into the joint you may get lucky and spearate the pieces with a little heat.

Warning: heat is deadly to a blank. Too much and you will soften the resin that makes up the blank drastically and fatally weakening it. If its too hot to hold you're already overheating the blank. Warm it and throw a towel soaked in ice water - try to use the thermal shock to help loosen the joint. 

I have two rubber "jar lid" opening pads used to give you a good grip when opening canned goods. These are found in just about any store and are cheap. They give you an extra firm grip on rods.

Lou


----------



## Lilivas (May 7, 2007)

Very thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------

